# Gaggia TS has landed



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I collected my secondhand Gaggia TS yesterday, and after a quick cleanup its looking fine. But its much bigger than I anticipated and makes a significant impact on the work surfaces in my kitchen (see comparison with my Gaggia Coffee). Mrs Banish is taking it very well, but I can tell she is not completely happy. I hope a few fine coffees later she will accept the new resident.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thats a close fit. Imagine if you had needed to change the kitchen cupboard layout. Then Mrs Banish would be very cross indeed


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

That is a bit of a beast, tank fill I assume. Can you get to the reservoir without moving it, if not you are going to build some muscle at 25kg to shift when empty let alone full. Looking forward to seeing how you find it as it was one of the machines I thought about when contemplating machines a while back.

Ps - do I see the dreaded panarello on the steam wand, bet that`ll be the first tweak.

Don


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Mr Banish, the new machine looks great. Mrs Banish will come round, don't worry. Are you going to sell your old machine or keep it as a back up? If there is a possibility of upgrading steam wand to a Rancilio, that will be sweet.


----------



## FurryCup (Jun 10, 2010)

Maybe taking the feet off would make it look like a better fit.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

If you do take the feet off, make sure you put some sort of padding on the bottom of the machine so your work surface does not get scratched. Just thinking of Mrs Banish!!


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

It is a very close fit with the kitchen unit. I am going to look at removing the feet, although the power point is underneath so I will need a replacement of some sort.

The TS is tank fill, and I am having to move it around to top up. It is strange having it automatically top-up the boiler, e.g. after steaming etc.

The steam wand is the same as my Coffee, but the performance was quite different - due to the steaming power of the TS. I think I will give Happy Donkey a call and see if the Rancilio wand will fit.

In a week or so I will probably sell the Coffee. I have always looked after it, and I will probably soak the essentials in Puly Caff once again before posting on ebay.

Mrs Banish has been keenly watching her kitchen surfaces already, with a few wide eyed stares as I struggled to pull it out and move it back. I might rig up a funnel and tube to make things easier.

My first few attempts of using it didn't go well. First time, I hadn't tightened the PF enough, and I was trying to steam at the same time. I started again but decided to brew and then steam. Second time, I forgot I had filled the latte cups with hot water (using the outlet on the machine), so when I poured the espresso in there was little room for the frothed milk. Third attempt, I had choked the machine due to my scales playing up and filling the PF with too much coffee (plus I ground finer after watching a quick pour). Finally, fourth time lucky I managed to make 2 lattes. I felt like I was learning to make coffee for the very first time









Hopefully tonight's attempts will be more successful, and I will start to tweak my operation and improve drink quality.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

"Mrs Banish has been keenly watching her kitchen surfaces already, with a few wide eyed stares as I struggled to pull it out and move it back. I might rig up a funnel and tube to make things easier." - What about those felt pads used for the bottom of furniture? That might be an idea?

"Finally, fourth time lucky I managed to make 2 lattes. I felt like I was learning to make coffee for the very first time" - you'll be fine, you just need time to bond with your new machine.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

I can see a Heath Robinsonesque tubing and funnel device hidden inside a cupboard above the TS happening, with of course a cunningly concealed hole through the bottom of the kitchen unit for the pipe into the TS reservoir.

You know you want to !!!!!

Don


----------



## FurryCup (Jun 10, 2010)

This is a warning to all who wish to upgrade to a HX. Some of these machines are massive. I recently had a play with a Fracino Heavenly while I was impressed with it's performance it was freakin massive. Some how the measurements on paper don't translate into what your eye sees.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

DonRJ said:


> I can see a Heath Robinsonesque tubing and funnel device hidden inside a cupboard above the TS happening, with of course a cunningly concealed hole through the bottom of the kitchen unit for the pipe into the TS reservoir.
> 
> You know you want to !!!!!
> 
> Don


Don't get Mrs Banish going any more. Those kitchen units are precious. She asked me if it was really worth it for a cup of coffee last night. She could tell she had asked the wrong question


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Mrs Banish will come to love your machine but it will take a little longer than your bonding process. Of course coffee is worth it, its a ongoing project that's the way I look at it.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

sandykt said:


> Mrs Banish will come to love your machine but it will take a little longer than your bonding process. Of course coffee is worth it, its a ongoing project that's the way I look at it.


She was impressed last night when her coffee arrived much quicker than from my previous machine. With brewing and steaming at the same time, and faster steaming at that, we don't have to wait long. I've just started a new bag of beans so the grind wasn't quite right last night, but with a couple of tweaks I am hoping to make her smile.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Brewing and steaming at the same time, I like the sound of that......


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

It's been a while.......Don't know if you ever upgraded the steam arm but this looks right - assuming the arm is fixed.

http://www.espresso-products.co.uk/gaggia-gdts-series-steam-arm-78-p.asp


----------

